# [SOLVED] Verifying DMI Pool Data stuck



## terrorist96 (Nov 11, 2009)

Hi. I was trying to install XP on my Windows 7 so I can have dual boot up. I followed the steps here: http://www.sevenforums.com/tutorials/2672-partition-volume-shrink.html on how to partition my disk with Disk Management, but, like an idiot, I didn't see in step 6 I had to click on that link to actually figure out how to allocate the space. So, I went ahead and put in the XP disk and restarted and got to step 5 of here (in method 2 where Windows 7 is installed first): http://www.sevenforums.com/tutorials/8057-dual-boot-installation-windows-7-xp.html and saw that I didn't have the space allocated. http://www.sevenforums.com/attachme...al-boot-installation-windows-7-xp-w7-xp-6.jpg I pressed F3 to quit so I can go back and allocate the space correctly and it said my computer would restart in 15 seconds. So I take out the XP disk while it's waiting to restart and as soon as it does restart, I can't load up Windows 7. It gets stuck at the Verifying DMI Pool data step. Please help. I'm using my dad's laptop right now to post this. Thank you very much.


----------



## terrorist96 (Nov 11, 2009)

*Re: Verifying DMI Pool Data stuck*

Bump...

Anyone willing to help out? :\


----------



## terrorist96 (Nov 11, 2009)

*Re: Verifying DMI Pool Data stuck*

Bump.. again. My topic keeps getting pushed out of the first page..

Someone.. ANYONE.. please, help me out here. I haven't been able to use my computer at all and it's so frustrating seeing other people get helped while my topic just gets pushed down and down...


----------



## pat mcgroin (May 1, 2009)

*Re: Verifying DMI Pool Data stuck*

I would suggest placing the W7 disk in and rebooting in order to do a repair install.
That should sort out the W7 install and then you can go back to where you were.


----------



## TheOutcaste (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: Verifying DMI Pool Data stuck*

Should just need a Startup repair to replace the XP MBR/Boot sector.

Boot with the Win7 DVD
Choose Language, click Next
Click Repair your Computer
If it doesn't automatically fix things, select the Windows 7 installation, select the top Radio button, then click Next
Click Startup Repair.


----------



## terrorist96 (Nov 11, 2009)

*Re: Verifying DMI Pool Data stuck*

Thanks guys.. but I already got it resolved. Lots of people at sevenforums.com helped me out a great deal. And almost immediately too. It was a lot more complicated than what you guys are saying. It'd be really long if I tried to explain so if you wanna see the result, here: http://www.sevenforums.com/installation-setup/38215-verifying-dmi-pool-data-stuck.html


----------



## TheOutcaste (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: Verifying DMI Pool Data stuck*

Glad you got it sorted.

On your last screen it shows your 1 TB drive as 81918 MB, which is only 80 GB. I'm guessing your XP CD does not have any service packs on it. You have to have at least SP1 to use a drive larger than 137 GB. You have to have at least SP2 if the PC has a PCI Express bus.

You can slipstream the service pack into a new disk using nLite or Autostreamer, and slipstream the SATA driver so you don't have to mess with the floppy disk. (I'm assuming it's a SATA drive, haven't seen any IDE driver over 500 GB yet)
Install Windows XP on SATA without a Floppy (F6)
Where it says *Select the containing directory and click next*, select the folder you put the SATA driver files into in the earlier step.
Boot with this new CD and it should install just fine.
If your XP CD is older (SP1 or no SP), you may want to slipstream SP2 or SP3 as well.
*Another Slipstreaming Guide:*
This guide walks you though Using Autostreamer to slipstream a Service Pack. Though it refers to XP, the AutoStreamer program works with Win2K (adding SP3/SP4 to any version) and Win2K3. Also works with adding SP3 to XP.

How Do I Install Windows XP On A SATA Hard Drive This assumes you have a floppy drive

Before doing anything you may want to image the current setup and store the image on an external drive. That way you can get back to the point where you created the image in 10-20 minutes.

*Imaging Software*
Wikipedia Comparison Chart
Includes links to both free and commercial versions

Free:
Macrium Reflect
DriveImage XML
If you have a Seagate HD, you can use this, which is based on Acronis:
Seagate DiscWizard

Commercial:
Acronis True Image
DriveImage XML
Macrium Reflect
Norton Ghost

I use Acronis, and they have a 30 free trial. Only limitation is the bootable media can only be used for Recovery, not for creating an image.


----------



## terrorist96 (Nov 11, 2009)

*Re: Verifying DMI Pool Data stuck*

Wait, what? I haven't installed XP yet. Did you read through the whole thread? I finally managed to get my computer to boot up without getting stuck at the DMI pool stage and I allocated the 2.93 GB partition I set for it. (It's only that much because I'm only gonna be using XP to print stuff cuz my printer isn't compatible with WIndows 7). However, I still haven't been able to install XP as this guide stipulates: http://www.sevenforums.com/tutorials/8057-dual-boot-installation-windows-7-xp.html (on method 2 where Windows 7 is installed first). I get to step 5 where I need to select which partition, but it's not there. See, I have the XP partition set: http://i721.photobucket.com/albums/ww214/terrorist96/1113090254.jpg

And the XP CD I managed to find is XP Professional "Final Version". I had another one that I got from Dell from my old computer but I can't find it. That one is a home version, I think. But whatever. Do you think you could tell me how to install XP so I can have dual boot up?


----------



## TheOutcaste (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: Verifying DMI Pool Data stuck*

Guess I should have said the partition you created for XP. It shows in Computer as Drive X:. When booted to the XP CD, it will likely have a different letter.

I was thinking the screen shot from the tutorial was for your drive, so Drive E; was the XP partition. My mistake, so you can ignore the first part about it being only 80 GB.


You should check the XP CD disk to confirm what SP is included.

If you look at the root of the Disk, you'll see 2 or 3 files:
WIN51
WIN51IP
WIN51IP.SP*X*

The 3rd one tells what SP is included. If it's missing, you have the original RTM disk, with no Service pack.

And I would normally recommend at least 5 GiB for XP. A clean install of XP w SP3 takes about 2-2.3 GiB. By the time you add all the updates, antivirus, update to IE7 or install Firefox/Chrome, and any other little apps, you could easily hit 3 GiB.
In order to be able to Defragment efficiently, best to have at least 25 % free space; the more free space you have, the less fragmentation will occur, so 4-5 GiB would be a bare minimum.

But 3 GiB should be OK if it's just for printing.

As for installing XP, when you get to step 5, are any partitions showing? What do you see at that screen?


----------



## terrorist96 (Nov 11, 2009)

*Re: Verifying DMI Pool Data stuck*

I redid it so it's about 10 GB just in case. I set the drive to drive X myself haha.
I don't think there's any SP on it; the CD is from 2001.
http://www.sevenforums.com/attachme...929-verifying-dmi-pool-data-stuck-9.76-gb.png

I haven't attempted booting from the CD and installing it on the partition yet cuz I wanna be sure it'll be there this time. It wasn't last time; maybe because it was 2.93 GB - I have no idea.


----------



## TheOutcaste (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: Verifying DMI Pool Data stuck*

If it said no hard drives found, it's because XP setup does not have drivers for any SATA controller.
There are 3 options:

 Slipstream the SATA driver
 Provide the SATA driver on a Floppy disk
 Change BIOS settings
Changing BIOS settings when you have Win 7 already installed can cause problems, so one of the first two options would be best. looks like you have a floppy, or a least an A: drive. With XP, it actually has to be a floppy, can't be a card reader or flash drive though.

If you have the make and model of the PC, or the motherboard, I can try to track down the drivers.


----------



## terrorist96 (Nov 11, 2009)

*Re: Verifying DMI Pool Data stuck*

I don't have a floppy actually. So I guess the only option would be option 1. And my computer is custom built. Here's a picture of my motherboard box. And a picture of my XP CD just for the hell of it cuz I already took it: http://www.sevenforums.com/attachme...-verifying-dmi-pool-data-stuck-1113092106.jpg


----------



## TheOutcaste (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: Verifying DMI Pool Data stuck*

Doesn't look like the CD has any Service Pack. Best way to tell is just put it in the drive, and look in the Root folder, D:\ for the WIN51IP files.


The drive files may already be on a drive CD that came with the MB. Have to check the User Guide or Readmen on the CD, look for XP Floppy install. Otherwise, they can be downloaded from here:

Gigabyte G31m-ES2L V 2.x
Click Drivers on the Right, select OS at the bottom os the screen
You need the Chipset driver.
Download to your desktop. Double click to extract to your desktop, it will create a folder named INFUpdate.
Inside that folder is a readme files and the infinst_autol.exe file
That's one we need to run to extract the files. I'll type that up in the next post.


----------



## TheOutcaste (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: Verifying DMI Pool Data stuck*

OK, need to Create a Temp folder on the C: drive, *C:\Temp*. If you have already have one, pick *Temp1* or something slightly different.
Open a Command Prompt. Not sure if an Admin prompt is needed, but can't hurt
Click Start, type *cmd*. When *cmd.exe* appears in the list, right click and click *Run as Administrator*.
In the Command Prompt, type the following lines and press enter, put a space between the different colors:
*CD /D "%Userprofile%\Desktop\INFUpdate"
infinst_autol.exe -a -p C:\Temp*
Close the Command Prompt.

The driver files will now be in *C:\Temp\Inf\All*

This is the folder you would point to when using nLite to slipstream the Service pack and driver files.

Referring to this guide I linked above:
Install Windows XP on SATA without a Floppy (F6)
Where this guide says says *Select the containing directory and click next*, select the *C:\Temp\Inf\All* folder.

You'll need at least SP2 to support PCI-Express


----------



## terrorist96 (Nov 11, 2009)

*Re: Verifying DMI Pool Data stuck*

I don't see the file I need to download.


----------



## TheOutcaste (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: Verifying DMI Pool Data stuck*

Click Driver on the Right
Select Windows XP for OS at the bottom.
Should have a list of drivers
Find Chipset
Version is 8.3.1.1009	2.01, size 2.01 MB
Click on location you want to download from.
Here's direct link to America:
http://america.giga-byte.com/FileList/Driver/motherboard_driver_chipset_intel.exe
And here's Europe:
http://europe.giga-byte.com/FileList/Driver/motherboard_driver_chipset_intel.exe


----------



## terrorist96 (Nov 11, 2009)

*Re: Verifying DMI Pool Data stuck*

Oh, oops. I picked Windows 7 haha.


----------



## terrorist96 (Nov 11, 2009)

*Re: Verifying DMI Pool Data stuck*

Wait, do I go in the Temp folder and make a new folder?


----------



## TheOutcaste (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: Verifying DMI Pool Data stuck*

If you already have a C:\Temp, create a C:\Temp1

And you'd then use *infinst_autol.exe -a -p C:\Temp1* for the command.

You can name it ChipsetDriver if you want, I just like to keep it short and simple


----------



## terrorist96 (Nov 11, 2009)

*Re: Verifying DMI Pool Data stuck*

Alright, I got all the files extracted to Temp1 in my C drive. Now what?


----------



## TheOutcaste (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: Verifying DMI Pool Data stuck*

This is where you need to read through the Guide linked in post 14. You'll need to download SP2 or SP3 (links in post 7) and Nlite, install nLite, and create an ISO file. Just follow the steps in the article, it's pretty straight forward. Then burn the ISO to a new CD.

Afraid it's time for me to call it quits for the night though. Don't know if anyone else has been following this thread here, but SIW2 or one of the guys from the other forum can probably answer any questions. Or just Google Slipstream XP service pack. lots of guides.


----------



## terrorist96 (Nov 11, 2009)

*Re: Verifying DMI Pool Data stuck*

Nevermind.


----------



## terrorist96 (Nov 11, 2009)

*Re: Verifying DMI Pool Data stuck*

I'll play it safe and just leave it be for tonight, I guess. I'm currently at the step where I open up nLite and it asks for the location. I selected C:\Temp1\Inf\All and it gave me an error.

Also, in the guide it says "To do the trick I have been talking about, it is assumed that you already have a Windows installed on an IDE drive." I have a SATA drive, not IDE. I mean, my CD drive is attached by IDE ribbon, but I don't think that really matters (took the drive from my old computer).


----------



## pat mcgroin (May 1, 2009)

*Re: Verifying DMI Pool Data stuck*

I may have missed it but can you post a screenshot of your disk management window as it is now.
If I read all of this correctly you currently have a 9.7G partition for XP that is in need of formatting.
http://www.sevenforums.com/tutorials/2674-partition-volume-create-new.html
You can go ahead and do the formatting from within W7 and for the volume name as I do 
put XP Drive or something similar just to make it easier later.

Then from your article above
http://www.sevenforums.com/tutorials/8057-dual-boot-installation-windows-7-xp.html
You will essentially be starting from step 5 of the if W7 is already installed section.

I will say this however:
I would recommend you continue to do as Outcaste states above and create the slipstreamed disk with the SATA drivers and the service packs on it. 
As I see that you currently have an IDE drive and this is a new build I would imagine that you will one day have a SATA drive and you will then have the disk already made.

I would like for Outcaste to verify this part since it has been a while since I have done this.
The disk that you currently have should install the IDE drive with no troubles, but I would say to slipstream the SPs onto it for this install due to the size and PCI bus limits he stated above.
Im not positive if having the SATA driver put on the disk will have an effect with the IDE setup or not. I dont think it will but...
So please wait for him just to be sure, you have been through enough


----------



## terrorist96 (Nov 11, 2009)

*Re: Verifying DMI Pool Data stuck*

Yeah, I'm still at the step I posted in my last post. And yeah, I have a SATA drive, of course. Don't think there are IDE 1TB drives anyway. I'm still waiting on TheOutcaste to reply back so I can move on to the next step.


----------



## TheOutcaste (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: Verifying DMI Pool Data stuck*

Sorry I didn't get back to this sooner.


terrorist96 said:


> Also, in the guide it says "To do the trick I have been talking about, it is assumed that you already have a Windows installed on an IDE drive." I have a SATA drive, not IDE. I mean, my CD drive is attached by IDE ribbon, but I don't think that really matters (took the drive from my old computer).


This just means you have to have a working Windows system to be able to run nlite and create the disk.


terrorist96 said:


> I'll play it safe and just leave it be for tonight, I guess. I'm currently at the step where I open up nLite and it asks for the location. I selected C:\Temp1\Inf\All and it gave me an error.


This is after you select *Integration | Drivers*?
What is the error?
Did you select *Multiple driver folder*, or *Single driver*?

I just ran through the above steps in an XP SP3 Virtual Machine:
Downloaded the chipset drivers, extracted to desktop (*INFUpdate* Folder)
Created *C:\TEMP1*
Ran the commands in the command prompt, it extracted the files to *C:\Temp1\Inf\All*
Downloaded and installed nLite
Ran nLite
For source pointed to CD-ROM with XP SP1 CD
Created new folder named XPCD to copy files to
Files were copied, clicked *Next*
Downloaded SP2 to desktop
Under *Integrate*, chose *Service Pack* and *Drivers*
Select *Bootable ISO* as well, this way you don't have to re-run to create the ISO
Click Next, then *Select*, point to SP2 file, it will slip stream SP2.
Click *Next* when finished to continue to the driver integration.
For drivers, select *Insert | Multiple driver folder*
Browse to *C:\Temp1\Inf\All*, click the *All* folder, click *OK*
Select the *C:\Temp1\Inf\All* folder, click *OK*
Drivers screen shows Intel PNP version 8.3.0.1011 dated 02/06/2007
Click *Next*, and when prompted, clicked *Yes* to start the process.
Clicked *Next* and the Create ISO portion starts
Selected to *Create Image*, gave it a label, left everything else at default
Clicked *Make ISO*
Named it and selected Desktop as destination.

I have ISO Recorder installed, so once created I can burn by right clicking the file, and click *Copy to CD*

Didn't get any errors during the process. The ISO boots fine in a Virtual Machine, but I can't test if the drivers integrated correctly at the moment as I don't have a system with that particular controller.


----------



## terrorist96 (Nov 11, 2009)

*Re: Verifying DMI Pool Data stuck*

When this window is up http://www.techsupportforum.com/att...066-verifying-dmi-pool-data-stuck-capture.jpg , I'm supposed to select the CD drive? I thought I had to select C:\Temp1\Inf\All

Cuz in post 7 you said "Where it says Select the containing directory and click next, select the folder you put the SATA driver files into in the earlier step."
and again in post 14 "Where this guide says says Select the containing directory and click next, select the C:\Temp\Inf\All folder."

So I'm supposed to put in the CD and select the CD point to that address when it gives me that screen?


----------



## TheOutcaste (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: Verifying DMI Pool Data stuck*

I was referring to where the article says that, not when nLite is asking. Guess I should make that clearer, thanks for pointing that out.

The part I was referring to is here, after you select Drivers in the Integrate section and click next:



> Now, click next twice until you get to a screen where you get options sorted in 4 categories: Integrate, Remove, Setup, Create. We are interested in the integration procedure, therefore *select the Drivers button* and click next. From the next menu window, click Insert and select multiple drive folder option from the drop down menu. This option permits you to browse to the location where the downloaded drivers are found.
> 
> *Select the containing directory* and click next


That first screen you have to tell it where the Windows files are at, which will be the Windows CD. If you are integrating a Service Pack, that part will come before the drivers, and you have to browse to where you saved the Service Pack file.


----------



## terrorist96 (Nov 11, 2009)

*Re: Verifying DMI Pool Data stuck*

When I choose the cd there are a few folders - docs, i386, support, and valueadd. The latter three will open up more folders when selected. What do I pick?


----------



## TheOutcaste (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: Verifying DMI Pool Data stuck*

Just select the CD-Rom drive, not any folder on the CD. You'll then be prompted for a location to save the files. Choose an *empty* folder, or create a new one. I use *C:\XPCD*.


----------



## terrorist96 (Nov 11, 2009)

*Re: Verifying DMI Pool Data stuck*

I did that and now I'm at this screen. Do I need to import anything?


----------



## TheOutcaste (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: Verifying DMI Pool Data stuck*

Just click Next. That screen is so you can reload a previous run.


----------



## terrorist96 (Nov 11, 2009)

*Re: Verifying DMI Pool Data stuck*

Mkay, the next screen, I selected Service Pack, Drivers, and Bootable ISO. Clicked Next and got to this screen. When I click select, what do I select? Where is the Service Pack?


----------



## TheOutcaste (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: Verifying DMI Pool Data stuck*

Nlite has the links to MS website, it's on the 2nd screenshot, that takes you to Microsoft's Web site. The link for SP3 is on the first page, though it's easier to just type Service Pack 3 in the box, then select the Network Installation, about the 4th link.

Or you can use either of these links:
SP2 or SP3


----------



## terrorist96 (Nov 11, 2009)

*Re: Verifying DMI Pool Data stuck*

I'm saving SP3 on my desktop. Should I run the exe file or just leave it and select the exe file when it asks me for the SP?


----------



## TheOutcaste (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: Verifying DMI Pool Data stuck*

Point to the file, same for SP2 or SP3:


TheOutcaste said:


> point to SP2 file, it will slip stream SP2.
> Click *Next* when finished to continue to the driver integration.
> For drivers, select *Insert | Multiple driver folder*
> Browse to *C:\Temp1\Inf\All*, click the *All* folder, click *OK*
> ...


----------



## terrorist96 (Nov 11, 2009)

*Re: Verifying DMI Pool Data stuck*

Well, I finally burned the CD. Now, all I gotta do is restart, boot from CD, and it'll show my partitioned disk?


----------



## TheOutcaste (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: Verifying DMI Pool Data stuck*

Hopefully that will be all that's needed. I'll keep my fingers crossed:sayyes:


----------



## terrorist96 (Nov 11, 2009)

*Re: Verifying DMI Pool Data stuck*

Stupid problem: After I press F12 to select BOOT FROM CD, my keyboard stops working.. I got a new keyboard today cuz my old one finally died out on me. This new one is connected by USB instead of PS/2 like my old one. It's a Dynex Multimedia Keyboard (like $21 from Best Buy - shoulda gone to Micro Center; they had cheaper ones.) It's weird, my keyboard works on the very first page where I have to press F12, but then, it doesn't. Maybe I can try with my old keyboard. It still semi works, but I don't know. :\


----------



## terrorist96 (Nov 11, 2009)

*Re: Verifying DMI Pool Data stuck*

Okay.. umm I finally got it running. My product key wouldn't work so I just found one online. I got a problem though. I can't get my connection set up. I think it's cuz I need to download the drivers - not sure where though - and I can't do that if I don't have a connection already. Can you link me to where I would need to go to get the drivers? Thanks.

Also, when I get the option of picking Windows 7 or XP, for Windows 7 it says "Windows 7 Ultimate (recovered)". How can I take the "recovered" part off of it?


----------



## TheOutcaste (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: Verifying DMI Pool Data stuck*

If your key didn't work, it probably doesn't match the disk you were using. An OEM key will only work with an OEM disk, Retail with Retail.
Downloading one off the net violates the EULA and an illegal key may prevent you from installing some updates. And the forum rules don't allow us to provide assistance for illegal software.
You may be able to use this tool to change the key to your valid one:
Windows Product Key Update Tool

If it doesn't work, you'll need to do a repair install using the proper disk.



terrorist96 said:


> Can you link me to where I would need to go to get the drivers? Thanks.


So neither the Win XP or Win 7 install can get online?

You can download the drivers on a different PC and transfer them using a CD or flash drive. The link to the Drivers page for your MB was in post 13


TheOutcaste said:


> Otherwise, they can be downloaded from here:
> 
> Gigabyte G31m-ES2L V 2.x
> Click Drivers on the Right, select OS at the bottom os the screen





terrorist96 said:


> Also, when I get the option of picking Windows 7 or XP, for Windows 7 it says "Windows 7 Ultimate (recovered)". How can I take the "recovered" part off of it?


Boot to Win 7.
You can use EasyBCD, VistaBootPro, or the Windows bcdedit tool to edit that.
Using BCDEdit:
Open an Admin command prompt:
Click *Start*, type *cmd*. When *cmd.exe* appears in the list, right click it and click *Run as Administrator*
type this line, put a space between the different colors:
*bcdedit |Findstr /I "identifier description"*
You'll see something like this:

```
identifier              {bootmgr}
description             Windows Boot Manager
identifier              {ntldr}
description             Earlier Version of Windows
identifier              {current}
description             Windows 7 Ultimate (recovered)
```
In this case, the description with *Recovered* is part of the identifier *{current}*
To change the description, use this format for the command:

```
bcdedit /set identifier /description "description"
```
So you would type this:

```
bcdedit /set {current} /description "Windows 7 Ultimate"
```
You may have an identifier like this though:
*{af1c1402-5f92-11de-bbbe-d77f0de99627}*
What ever it is, use the identifier that is just above the description you want to change.


----------



## terrorist96 (Nov 11, 2009)

*Re: Verifying DMI Pool Data stuck*

Windows 7 has internet. XP doesn't. I can't even set up the connection. It doesn't realized I have my modem plugged in. I fear that it's because of the drivers. And I went on that site and downloaded the LAN driver to my flash drive, but it didn't work.

And here's what I ended up with for changing the name on Windows 7.


----------



## TheOutcaste (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: Verifying DMI Pool Data stuck*

Opps, doesn't need the / in front of *description*:

```
bcdedit  /set {current} description "Windows 7 Ultimate"
```
Don't need to use a flash drive, just download it while booted to Win 7 and put it on the XP Partition
Reboot into XP, find the file and double click it to extract the drivers.
Should extract to your desktop in a folder named *Atheros*

Then run the *Setup.exe* file inside that folder.

You can also manually install the drivers from Device Manager.

Find the Ethernet controller, it will likely be listed as a *PCI Ethernet Controller* and will have an Exclamation point, or Question mark on it.
Double click the entry, then click the *Driver* tab
Click the *Update Driver* button
Do not use Windows Update, click *Next*
Choose *Install from a list or specific location* and click *Next*
Choose *Search for the driver*, and check the box for *Include this location in the search*, uncheck the *Search removable Media* box.

The driver will be in one of these two folders (assuming you installed XP 32 bit and not 64 bit):
*Atheros\8121\WinXP2003_32
Atheros\8131\WinXP2003_32
*
Browse to the first one and click Next. If not found, go back and browse to the 2nd one.


----------



## terrorist96 (Nov 11, 2009)

*Re: Verifying DMI Pool Data stuck*

I tried multiple times but couldn't get it to work. As soon as I logged on XP I got a whole bump of new software stuff found but couldn't install them cuz I first need to get my internet running. I followed your directions exactly, trying both ways, but couldn't get it to work. Kept saying couldn't find the software. I dunno. But the renaming thing worked. I'll just leave it be for now. It's no big deal. I just need it for printing. Which reminds me...; a friend of mine told me that Windows 7 has XP virtualization. What is that exactly? And could I use that to run my printer?


----------



## TheOutcaste (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: Verifying DMI Pool Data stuck*

Could be you have the Rev 1 board, it uses a Realtek Ethernet controller instead of the Atheros. Could have sworn Rev 2 was mentioned someplace, but can't find it it the thread.
Double check the board to see what revision you have. The Revision number is printed on the edge of the board. If you look at the image on the driver page, it's in the upper left corner. This would be the rear bottom corner as installed, by the PCI slots.
There's a link at the top of the driver page to chose the version. Here's the Rev 1 page:
GA-G31M-ES2L (rev. 1.x). Give that driver a try.

It's possible you may need to install the Chipset driver first though if you haven't already.

Windows 7 has XP Mode, which is a Virtual copy of XP that runs in Win 7.
You must have a PC that supports hardware virtualization. They have a tool you can run to check that on the download page, which is here:
XP Mode Download
It also requires at least 2 GiB of RAM. Might work with less though; MS says Win 7 requires 1 GiB RAM minimum, but it will install and run with only 512 MiB.


----------



## terrorist96 (Nov 11, 2009)

*Re: Verifying DMI Pool Data stuck*

Yes, it's the Realtech one. That sounds familiar. And I checked the virtualization thing. My computer doesn't support it. :\ Bummer. I thought it should. It's pretty new and up-to-date. I mean, of course it doesn't have a $1000 CPU but still, it's decent. Whatever. :\

Anyway, I downloaded the driver and saved it on XP's desktop. I'll run it later when I decide to switch over. I'm sure it'll work though. Thanks for all your help.


----------



## TheOutcaste (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: Verifying DMI Pool Data stuck*

You're Welcome!

Sorry I didn't confirm the board revision sooner. Don't know why I didn't check that.

None of my systems support XP Mode either. Next one will though...

Once you are sure your issue has been resolved you can mark this thread Solved by using the Thread Tools at the Top Right of this thread (above the first post) :grin:

Jerry


----------



## terrorist96 (Nov 11, 2009)

*Re: Verifying DMI Pool Data stuck*

Is it the CPU that needs to be better for it to support it? Or a combination of things. I have a pretty good Graphics card (NVIDIA BFG GeForce GTX 260).


----------



## TheOutcaste (Mar 19, 2009)

The CPU and BIOS must support hardware virtualization to use XP mode.

If not, you can use VPC 2007 to run XP in a virtual machine.
I haven't actually tried printing from VPC, it appears you have to have an actual parallel port, not a USB port. Should work printing to a printer as a Network printer though, I've had no problems connecting to my Network printer, just haven't actually printed anything. I'm lucky if I print 5 pages in a year.


----------



## terrorist96 (Nov 11, 2009)

Na, it's not a network printer. It's attached by USB.


----------

